# 2012 raam winner reto schoch says "i do" & "adieu"



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

RETO SCHOCH SAYS “I DO” & “ADIEU”











Reto Schoch's life has changed drastically in recent weeks. On September 23 the 2012 RAAM winner was married to long-time partner Teresa and in the month prior he rode the Swiss Tortour race on a 6-rider team as his final UltraCycling event. Yes, just two years after entering the world of UltraCycling, the likable little Swiss fellow who posted an astonishing victory in RAAM 2012 has officially retired from the sport.

FOR THE REST OF THIS STORY FOLLOW THIS LINK:RETO SCHOCH SAYS â€œI DOâ€� & â€œADIEUâ€�


----------

